# Brick Work in Older days



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I guess in Older days they didn't care much about mortar joints... just leave it the way it is.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*mortar*

That JUNK you are looking at is called weeping mortar. The lower portion has basically weathered/fell off. I have never participated in creating those messess. I was asked once, told the lady i'am not your guy,get somebody else.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If that's interior- I was once told never to touch a joint that won't be seen. it's a waste of time and indicates that you don't know what's going on (it also would make a good lock for the plaster.

If exterior (which that light makes me think it is) That is a terrible attempt at a joint style called the extruded joint. It`s actually a very difficult and time consuming joint if done properly. A lot of time is wasted on very careful setup so the joints aren`t knocked off. You also have to makes sure that the mortar beds are incedibly full before placing the brick but the mud isn`t so wet that the joint falls out when the brick is set. A huge waste of time for a joint that is extremely poor performing and incredibly ugly. 

Either that or the true face bricks were peeled off and that was the middle wythe.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are nice used bricks though, would make a nice rumford hah.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I worked at a residence that had that feature, (extruded joint, weeping mortar), for the brick work.

3 levels of brick veneer with the mortar squished out. I thought of how difficult it would be to be a mason on that job. Always wanting to strike the excess mortar off the face.... or bump into it...

It looked nice on the place I was at, different, but nice. 
Multi Millionaire, famous guy, I'm sure he paid extra to have the mud left on the wall.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I have heard those called snot joints.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The absolute toughest part of that joint would be what do you do when 5' down you accidentally kicked off a joint, or dropped a trowel and knocked off a bunch. Impossible to just slick more in and make it look the same


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tgeb said:


> I worked at a residence that had that feature, (extruded joint, weeping mortar), for the brick work.
> 
> 3 levels of brick veneer with the mortar squished out. I thought of how difficult it would be to be a mason on that job. Always wanting to strike the excess mortar off the face.... or bump into it...
> 
> ...


I agree, from far it don't look to bad, but when you get closer its a mess, some places are real bad like at the light.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

fjn said:


> That JUNK you are looking at is called weeping mortar. The lower portion has basically weathered/fell off. I have never participated in creating those messess. I was asked once, told the lady i'am not your guy,get somebody else.


Yeah, that's a pretty weak example of weeping joints. I was asked to do one however, and acquiesced. Interior fireplace/chimney was one of six fireplaces.......It's definitely a 'look' that not everyone loves, but I can cross that off of my masonry bucket list.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a restaurant by us that has weeping joints. They hang out quite a bit and they are very consistantly done. It's not a big wall but they must have had to be very careful not to knock any off.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

There was a builder in my area in the early 80's, Dondi, that built quad and duplex condos mostly. The first several complex he built had weeping mortar and I can't tell you how many water related issues we had on his properties because of that crap. And you always knew which unit had a kid that liked kicking a ball against the wall. 
He quit using that on his properties right before he fled the country.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

The weeping joint always looks to me like the inner skin of a cavity wall that didn't have the snots cleaned off, only showing when the external skin is removed because of tie failure.







It must be a poor joint choice in a damp climate.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> It must be a poor joint choice in a damp climate.


What? like England? haha


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Didn't get much rain in March, so the Government imposed a hosepipe ban for a while as we were officially in drought, even though we had some really bad flooding.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

jeepers. Darned climate change


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

My previous boss had weeping joints for his office in our new building. - 6x4x16 block plain on the office side and ground face/burnished on the other side with very black joints. In the office the weeping joints and wall were painted purple (Viking fan) to go with the other interior colors.

The mason worked for the G.C. and did a fantastic job of timing to get the right/maximum squish since was interior and it was not a production project (the G.C. was a minor partner with the owners in investments).

The crazy thing was when we had the open house and had the architectural firm in for a lunch, the owner of the architectural firm asked "How did everyone do such a great job matching the mortar color to the block" and all his employees looked for a rock to hide under because of the stupid statement.

In the end, the new owners changed every wall but that one, except for the paint color.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Philadelphia style.
Really! Has anyone had to try to match it?

Hmmmm... No striking... I can make some money on this job... NOT!
Should have charged triple!

Live and learn,
D.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*joints*



dom-mas said:


> If that's interior- I was once told never to touch a joint that won't be seen. it's a waste of time and indicates that you don't know what's going on (it also would make a good lock for the plaster.
> 
> As with alot of "rules" i feel there are always a few exceptions. I always require my guys to strike all below grade work even though there is a real good chance it will never be seen. I feel it is a cheap way to "assist"the water tightness of the wall and,the finished grade may turn out different then the prints indicate.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

We always rake out the joints on brickwork for a key when it's getting plastered, unless keyed bricks are used. I don't think our plasterers would appreciate the snots being left on the wall.
It's also bad practice on a cavity wall to leave them on as the water can run off them and bounce off the ties to the inside skin.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

All joints should be cut, seen or unseen. I like the style in some interior applications, but that is exactly what it is: A style, a detail, not a valid method of masonry construction.


----------

